# Normal temp?



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Just wonder if this is normal temps for a dual core phones nowadays? 
Axiom+Franco r156.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Did you just boot that puppy up or do some heavy usage? I'm around 50 degrees C and up when doing heavy usage and 40C+ on moderate.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Did you just boot that puppy up or do some heavy usage? I'm around 50 degrees C and up when doing heavy usage and 40C+ on moderate.


Just browsing the web really. I just never seen it this high before. I stay about the same temp as yours also or close to it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Just browsing the web really. I just never seen it this high before. I stay about the same temp as yours also or close to it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Well I just noticed you are on DT's rom and I will honestly say that I have had temperature issues with AXI0M and franco.Kernel. Maybe the combo causes temp issues? I'm on CM9 with Franco's kernel and temperatures are normal even with live wallpaper running


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Well I just noticed you are on DT's rom and I will honestly say that I have had temperature issues with AXI0M and franco.Kernel. Maybe the combo causes temp issues? I'm on CM9 with Franco's kernel and temperatures are normal even with live wallpaper running


Tru. He does like o push things to the limit lol. Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

66C is 3C higher than the stock temperature throttling limit. Completely stock, when the CPU reaches 63C it will begin to drop to lower frequencies until it cools off. It looks like that kernel increases the throttle temperature value above stock. This will cause your device to get hotter than a stock device but not necessarily cause damage. The stock kernel prior to launch of the phone had the throttle temperature set at 80C or 85C so it will just shorten the lifespan of components in the long run but likely not in 2 years. The hard shutdown temperature is 110C in extreme situations.

In short that won't really hurt your phone but you may shave a few months off its life in the end. As for that being normal it would depend on your speeds but also the LTE modem adds a lot of heat to the small case and can make things hotter than just the CPU.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I've never been above 50C (at least every time I check).


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

abqnm said:


> 66C is 3C higher than the stock temperature throttling limit. Completely stock, when the CPU reaches 63C it will begin to drop to lower frequencies until it cools off. It looks like that kernel increases the throttle temperature value above stock. This will cause your device to get hotter than a stock device but not necessarily cause damage. The stock kernel prior to launch of the phone had the throttle temperature set at 80C or 85C so it will just shorten the lifespan of components in the long run but likely not in 2 years. The hard shutdown temperature is 110C in extreme situations.
> 
> In short that won't really hurt your phone but you may shave a few months off its life in the end. As for that being normal it would depend on your speeds but also the LTE modem adds a lot of heat to the small case and can make things hotter than just the CPU.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Thank you for the insight. It was just weird I've never ran my temp on any phone that high before lol. But now I know the temp values thanks again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I've never been above 50C (at least every time I check).


Well using Franco's app widget. But everytime I touch it/refresh it drops by 2-3c and makes me wonder if its accurate. I mean the phone itself was like a portable heater. 
Anyone suggest a good accurate temp widget?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Well using Franco's app widget. But everytime I touch it/refresh it drops by 2-3c and makes me wonder if its accurate. I mean the phone itself was like a portable heater.
> Anyone suggest a good accurate temp widget?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The CPU temp can fluctuate 20C or more in less than a second. It is accurate but only at the instant it reads. That is one of the easiest ways to see the CPU temp and it is reported straight from the board. The phone body has no ventilation so there is no easy way to dissipate case heat. The LTE modem and the screen and charging will all generate a good amount of heat but will not actually increase the temp of the die itself by more than a few degrees. It will cause it to be more likely to heat quickly though.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

abqnm said:


> The CPU temp can fluctuate 20C or more in less than a second. It is accurate but only at the instant it reads. That is one of the easiest ways to see the CPU temp and it is reported straight from the board. The phone body has no ventilation so there is no easy way to dissipate case heat. The LTE modem and the screen and charging will all generate a good amount of heat but will not actually increase the temp of the die itself by more than a few degrees. It will cause it to be more likely to heat quickly though.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Thanks again for all the info.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

